# Current wait time for disability allowance?



## eden (21 Jul 2013)

Hiya,
I have been waiting for disability allowance for 40 weeks so far I rang on Friday and the girl said she has no idea how long more I could be waiting, has anyone received there allowance lately & if so when did you apply? What happens with back pay, I have been borrowing for the last few months from family and friends and they are looking for their money back (understandably) I was originally told the wait time was 12 weeks then 16 weeks so thought would def be paid by now  . I owe thousands & I'm not even sure if I will def get it now as I read a few peoples comments online saying after all the waiting they were refused....Super stressed over this, any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Quicksilver (22 Jul 2013)

Hi 

It's a stressful wait alright. I'm waiting 47 weeks and when I rang was told that it could be another 3-4 months before I get a decision.

I'm currently on illness benefit and that expires in September. Like yourself even though I know i meet the criteria for qualifying there is that absolute fear that when the letter arrives it will be disallowed like so many others.


Can you not go to your Community Welfare Officer for some assistance ?

Best of luck.


----------



## Bonnie2013 (22 Jul 2013)

My brother just got his. I applied for him at the end of April


----------



## eden (28 Jul 2013)

Hiya thanks for the replies 
I applied to the community welfare officer when I was 8 months pregnant and he refused saying the wait time was to long for them to get there money back from the disability section, he told my husband to quit his job and go on the dole so I could claim under him. He also told him " grow a pair and stop hiding behind his wife" and that is wasn't his problem my husband couldn't provide for his family it was the most degrading experience of my life, I broke down and cried in the room and he laughed at me, this whole experience is so stressful.


----------



## Time (28 Jul 2013)

I would have reported him. Seriously that is unacceptable.

Regardless of wait times, the CWO do get their monies back. What you were told is rubbish.


----------



## gipimann (29 Jul 2013)

I agree with Time - what you were told was unacceptable and should have been reported.

If your husband is working full-time (30 hours or more per week) then you will not be entitled to Supplementary Welfare Allowance regardless of your husband's income or the fact that you're waiting on Disability Allowance.


----------



## Bonnie2013 (29 Jul 2013)

Sorry i made a mistake. It was his medical card he got after a few months. He also got disability at the same time but it took over a year. Good luck


----------



## eden (29 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys, I got my reply today and I was refused, I'm totally devastated. Off to gather as much info as possible to begin this whole awful appeals process again. I am receiving ongoing treatment I can't understand why I am being refused. 
I agree, that man was awful, I never felt so humiliated in my whole life, I was going to report him but I am really not mentally strong enough to have with any further dealings with the social welfare. This whole process is soul destroying.
Hope ye have better luck


----------



## Jilldoyle28 (31 Oct 2013)

Hi

Have you looked into supplementary welfare allowance you get 186.00 a week while your waiting for your disability allowance. If you go to your welfare officer in your local area or in the social welfare they will be able to help you with this.


----------

